# Great - now I'm questioning my ENTP-ness. Warning: EXTREME rambling...



## JesusSuperStars (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok...Ok. Bear with me! Well, you can even bare with me. 

Uhm..alright. Get this shit...

You have two identities. There's YOU, the mild manner photographer student Agokcen. INTP by nature.

And then there's your super alter ego: Everyone's friendly, neighborhood, wall forum crawling, Spiderman Agokcen. ENTP by nature.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

That's interesting! We all have multiple personalities, at home, at work, with certain friends, online.....fascinating to think they might not underneath it all be _the same_ personality. Wooooo....and now I am thinking of all the fun I could have with that.......

MisterNi, you're a sweetie.:blushed: I can confidently and categorically say I am NOT an ENFJ. Probably have a fairly developed Fe though, being older and a mother and having worked in medicine for many years.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Limitx3m said:


> Ok...Ok. Bear with me! Well, you can even bare with me.
> 
> Uhm..alright. Get this shit...
> 
> ...


Oh, man. This is awesome, and it's actually..._true?!_ :shocked:

There needs to be an option to list one's alter ego on this site...


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

If, for whatever reason, y'all care to know:

With the help of my dearest Lady Grey, I've come to the conclusion that I'm still just ENTP. I am, however, in the midst of an intense introverted spell. Also, although I will certainly continue to look into my various nuances, I have come to terms with the fact that I am just a weirdo among the weirdos.

Thanks for your help, dudes. roud:


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

I think it is an ENTP trait (P) to wish to have something to work with, ar ADAPT to. Such as someone elses conversation etc. I can also wait to see if someone is interesting or whatever: I am 100% extrovert but I dont need to cling to someone and blabber in thier ear all the time. The E is about getting energized. 

Most often it would seem that Es are attracted to Is and vice versa. I myself feel like a cross between I and E. There is NOONE who really knows me, and has peeled all the layers of my onion (no sexual joke intended. So you dont have to wear your personality on the outside either. I find Sensors are more WYSIWYG, whereas Ns can take a LOT of time - if even possible - to decipher.


----------

